# Lab Navigation



## tonypad (Aug 9, 2006)

Seeking any one who worked for either Lab Navigation of Freeport, Grand Bahama or Navigation Management Inc based in Falls Church back in the late 1960's. I worked in Freeport base, Trinidad, Angola and Australia/New Zealand between 1968 and 1969 with Lab Nav.We used Shoran equipment for survey and rig positioning work. It would be good to catch up with any team members.


----------



## jpl2225 (Mar 17, 2013)

My name is Jesse Lerma. I did not work for LabNav but did work for Offshore Navigation Inc during 1963-1967 first in Central America and then in the Arabian Gulf.

The reason I am writing is that i recently encountered a website http://deltatango.net/ONI/ dedicated to those that worked for ONI, sharing their photos and stories (some of which also worked for LabNav). In the process I have come into contact with a few ONI alumni. 

In particular, I have made contact with a Mike Beech that worked for LabNav in the late 60's. He resides in NZ, is a great guy and you might have some common memories. You can contact him via Facebook at https://www.facebook.com/mike.beech.75?ref=ts&fref=ts

My email address is [email protected]. I also have a Facebook page where you can read of my time with ONI.

Regards

Jesse Lerma


----------

